# "Pee Proof" Carpet



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

We had carpet installed in our foyer a few years ago and it is "pee proof." 

The carpet fibers have something in them that stop the liquid from seeping down into the carpet and pad. Instead the liquid just floats on top. It is really nice so if there is some kind of spill, you can see it right away and blot it up. 

I never mentioned it on here, but I just cleaned up some water and thought I would share with you what a great product it is. I don't recall the name of it, but I am sure most flooring/carpet stores carry it. When we bought it the sales lady said it had been around for a few years. 

Just wanted to share that with all of you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ May 20 2009, 03:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778807


> We had carpet installed in our foyer a few years ago and it is "pee proof."
> 
> The carpet fibers have something in them that stop the liquid from seeping down into the carpet and pad. Instead the liquid just floats on top. It is really nice so if there is some kind of spill, you can see it right away and blot it up.
> 
> ...


Ok Nicole I have a quick question  Do you think if anyone is interested should they ask the sales person for "water resistant" or "pee proof" carpet? :smrofl: 

Sorry g/f could not resist :grouphug: Here is to you! :drinkup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ May 20 2009, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778810


> QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ May 20 2009, 03:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778807





> We had carpet installed in our foyer a few years ago and it is "pee proof."
> 
> The carpet fibers have something in them that stop the liquid from seeping down into the carpet and pad. Instead the liquid just floats on top. It is really nice so if there is some kind of spill, you can see it right away and blot it up.
> 
> ...


Ok Nicole I have a quick question  Do you think if anyone is interested should they ask the sales person for "water resistant" or "pee proof" carpet? :smrofl: 

Sorry g/f could not resist :grouphug: Here is to you! :drinkup:
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'd go with pee proof--that way they KNOW you are serious! lol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, this is great info. My carpet is so bad now and I need to do something. This sounds like a great option.

I tried to clean my carpet and poured a ton of PetZyme on it... let it sit and then blotted up the excess.. now I have a HUGE round yellow area on my carpet!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I am activly shopping flooring solutions for a "pee proof" house.
My carpet has many "boo-boo" spots. I am going to ask the next carpet
person I see for the "pee proof" carpet. This is exciting news! Almost as
good as the post about how to clean grout!!! I am such a geek!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

We don't have a lot of carpeting in the house anymore, but if I were to ever get carpet again, another option, for me, would be those carpet squares. Just another thought.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's a little tip for urine clean up on carpet. When you use NM or whatever product be sure to circle the 
outer edge of the stain and then pour some directly on the stain. This keeps the stain from leaching out
beyond the cleaner. Also don't let the cleaner set too long. Blot well and rub a little to get it up with no outline
left on the carpet.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Winnie is great when she's in the finished basement or main level of our house-she uses her "Wiz-dog". She has a penchant for "pooping" on the upstairs den area rug though. I also noticed her wiz-dog has been 'dry' for the last day and a half; she could be going while playing in the backyard and I just hadn't noticed....however my son just told me...."Don't you know Winnie uses the den rug sometimes? I can hear her scruffing her paws when she's done". After hearing this I'm tossing the area rug (due for a change anyway) and leaving my wood floors rugless. She seems to think any kind of area rug is a giant Wizdog. I'm sick of living with pee-stained rugs so for me 'cold & bare" is preferable!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smstarz: Do they make area rugs???? I think I need to start over again...... :smpullhair:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 20 2009, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778862


> Here's a little tip for urine clean up on carpet. When you use NM or whatever product be sure to circle the
> outer edge of the stain and then pour some directly on the stain. This keeps the stain from leaching out
> beyond the cleaner. Also don't let the cleaner set too long. Blot well and rub a little to get it up with no outline
> left on the carpet.[/B]


Thanks for that info. I'm going to give it another try. The darn circle is now about a foot in diameter!!! Just horrible!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ May 20 2009, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=778845


> Oh, this is great info. My carpet is so bad now and I need to do something. This sounds like a great option.
> 
> I tried to clean my carpet and poured a ton of PetZyme on it... let it sit and then blotted up the excess.. now I have a HUGE round yellow area on my carpet!!! :smpullhair:[/B]




I feel your pain ! :smpullhair:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I love love love Woolite Oxi-Deep floor cleaner. One day naddie threw up that yellow bile on the pale grey carpet at work. That usually stains like crazy! However the oxi-Deep cleaned it up with not a sign it ever happened!


----------

